# Exchange beachfront unit Gold Coast, Australia for Motorhome



## 100213 (Jul 25, 2006)

EXCHANGE A MOTOR HOME FOR A MODERN 2 BEDROOM UNIT ON THE BEACH ON THE GOLD COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA DEC/FEB 06-07 OR JUNE/SEPT 2007

We are offering our 2 br apartment on the beach in Queensland Australia during the months DEC/FEB 06-07 OR JUNE/SEPT 2007, OR BOTH PERIODS.

We are wishing to exchange our magnificent apartment for a motorhome for a period of around 3 months during THE PERIOD JUNE / SEPTEMBER 2007. We are away Dec/Feb 06-07 cruising.

We are two adults, male and female in our late 50's on the verge of retirement. We are both seasoned motorhomers, having motorhomed in Europe (5 months), the USA, Canada and Australia.

We live at Main Beach, on the Gold Coast, Queensland 1 hour south of Brisbane. What we offer is a very modern 2 bedroom 2 bathroom apartment in a secure high-rise complex on the 7th floor. Our unit overlooks the beach and Broadwater (still waterway) marinas. Our complex has a large in ground pool, indoor heated pool, heated spa, full size tennis court, two BBQ areas and a gym. The unit has full broadband internet facilities and fax. We also offer a 2004 Nissan XTrail as part of the exchange and two push bikes. (See attached photos and attached web site for the Gold Coast.) The unit is non smoking.

The area where we live is klms of unbroken beach, is close to public transport, theme parks, restaurants, quality shopping and the hinterland and is regarded as one of the most popular holiday destinations in Australia. The months of Dec/Feb (our summer) are around 25 to 33C during the day. June through to September although officially our winter period has temperatures that are around 21C to 24C during the day. The water temp on the Gold Coast is currently around 20/21C.

EXCHANGE OF OUR UNIT FOR YOUR MOTORHOME

We would be seeking to tour both the UK and/or the Continent.

If agreement in principal was reached, the only costs to persons staying in our unit would be electricity, phone/fax expenses and motor vehicle expenses such as petrol. Members of our family would meet and greet.

We ask that you give our offer some thought as we believe it is a win win situation for all concerned. We have researched the costs of hiring a motorhome in the UK and Europe for around 3 months and/or a buy back scheme and believe this is a financial exercise that is beneficial to all concerned.

We hope to hear from you either way.

http://www.queenslandholidays.com.au/destinations/gold-coast

Best regards

Trevor Baker and Anne Gisler
Unit 29/36 Stafford Ave,
Main Beach Qld 4217
+61 7 5528 2512
[email protected]


----------



## 128571 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have found another website about Queensland:

http://www.visit-queensland.com.au/

Check it out, might be useful as well as the one specified above.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

But note the date of the original post before anyone gets over-excited!! 8O :wink: 

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I was very excited. Have to have a cold shower now.

Andy


----------

